# Do you like the smell of horse?



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you like the smell of horse, such as going into the tack room and the smell of horse. Or if you keep saddle pads in the truck you have horse smell. I love horse smell and if they made car air fresheners in the smell of horse i would buy a lot of them to put every where.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I do...though I don't know that I'd go as far as the air fresheners. LOL


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

They do make a care freshener that smells like horse-
its all those saddle pads and pasture boots thrown in the back seat! :lol:

LOVEEEEE the smell of horse, wet horse, dry horse, sweaty horse- I don't even care. I know it's a little gross, but I find it very relaxing and it always gets me in the mood to do something outdoors.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha i agree with you.... i love the smell of horse and would totally get an air freshner my boyfriend would kill me though


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

AWWWWW I love the smell of horse!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

There are few things better in life than sinking your nose into a horse's neck and taking a deep breath!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the smell of horse! That & leather, can't beat it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally, I love the smell of horse and good leather. I've been horse crazy since before Columbus discovered America. I had a friend that went a bit too far, though. We went to a stable that let us rent horses by the hour (my parents wouldn't let me have a horse, and neither would hers). I noticed the smell of horse whenever I went into her bedroom after that - I thought her parents had broken down and bought her a horse - I kept asking her about, but she just kept telling me to shut up. 

My mother got a call from her mother one day, not long after. My friend was no longer allowed to go to the stable. She had snuck a bag of horse apples home from our last trip and hidden them in her closet in various places...so she could smell horse!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I have to say no. especially sweaty horse! Blech!

and the smell of dead cow/leather makes me nauseous!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I do, what a silly question! :lol:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Most definitely.. Anything horse does it for me =) Including poo  And I would totally buy an air freshener.


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

Yup, especially clean stables and fresh hay mixed with tack!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, yes yes yes. It is one of my absolute favorite smells.


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

I love their smell! Hubby thinks it smells like b.o. They smell sweet to me, but apparently my smeller is off a bit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also love the smell of horse. There is very little in the world that will make big problems seem small like the smell of a horse's neck under their mane.

To me, it's not so much that the smell itself is all that amazing, but the happy memories it invokes are so powerful that it can even make bad smells smell good.

Perfect example, my favorite smell in the world behind horse is feedlot LOL. Just the smell of the mill mixed with the cow poop just makes me want to smile, no matter what mood I'm in.


----------



## kntry (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, what relief! I thought I was the only one that was crazy.

I love the smell of horses, hay, feed, and yes poop.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I hateeeee the smell of horse once I'm not longer at the barn. Love the smell when I'm there cause everything smells like it haha. But once I leave and go home, go to work, whatever, I hate the smell. It smells like wet dog and stinky shoes haha. 

I do love the smell of leather all the time though. Smells so rich and expensive haha.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the smell of horse and I love the smell of their feet. You know how sometimes the frog is peeling or the sole is flaking out? Or the farrier comes out and trims. That smell! I like the smell of horse feet. :mrgreen:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's my drug....the smell of horse is one of the best smells in the world to me


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the smell of a horse... I spend so much time burying my face into horses fur that I could tell you which one of my horses is who just by the smell- with a blind fold on... They all smell like horses, but are each just a little different. My stallion smells completely different- good still- but a little musky or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wait, you mean some people don't have dirty saddle pads and blankets smelling up their pickups? How odd. I LOVE the smell of good hay, and sun-hot horse hair and dust, and even horse manure because of the association.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the smell of horse! I love burrying my face into their neck and stand there quietly with my eyes closed and breathing in their fresh scent. Reminds me of nature and I want a bottle of perfume that smells like horse.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Err... No. Is that bad? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Love the smell of horse!  but my friends find it gross when they sit with my saddle pads and boots in the passengers seat XD


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Love the smell of horses! I often wear my horse's neck warmer off his winter blanket as a wanna be poncho If i'm cold after bringing him in the barn, it's probably the most enjoyable fashion choice, both because of the smell & the warmth!

I also enjoy the smell of barns in general. as a kid, I almost knew the barn from the smell alone-they all seem to be just a bit different!

I never understood why my family disliked it when I wear my riding clothes out in public... ^-^


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Nothing in this world relaxes me quite like wrapping my arms around my mare's neck and breathing in her scent. I love the way she smells - a mix of dust and hay. I love the smell of her tack, I love the smell of her breath after she's been grazing and I love how my car constantly smells like a mixture of horse sweat, hay and leather. The smell of the barn is an instant high for me - as soon as I walk in, all my stress melts away, I feel energized and I get this huge rush of happiness. I can't describe why or how... but the barn is paradise to me and it all starts with the smell.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh yes, the smell of horse, hay and wood shavings competely relax me...the scent from my riding clothes when I get home from the barn is comforting. Im not so much fond of the poop. Ive always love the smell of sweet warm horse breath too.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Loooooooooove the smell of horse, the first thing I do when I go see my boy is press my face against his neck and take a huge whiff, I also try to avoid changing clothes for the rest of the day so I can keep smelling like horse.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

LOVE the smell of a horse. I always think it is the mark of someone who truly loves horses vs someone who "likes" horses.


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely! When I walk into the barn, I'm in Heaven.  The smell is undescribable. I love it! When I'm done with my lesson, I make sure I rub my jacket against the horse I ride. haha That way the smell can stay with me.  I also love the smell of my leather boots!


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes and no.

I love the smell of DRY horse. Wet? not so much!!!

as for the fresh horse poop....NO! I do not love that smell:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm i think that THF members may like the smell of horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horses smell great. It would rank up their with Hoppes #9 for an air freshener smell. Or garlic frying in olive oil, maybe with a bit of onion. 

I don't know why folks want their homes to smell like cut flowers. I'm very allergic to hay, and smell it way too much every time I feed the horses.

Horse sweat mixed with leather? That would make a good perfume. They could market it as "The Smell of the West". If they made it as an aftershave, I'd be willing to wear it...beats Old Spice!

Although I doubt it would manage to overcome my prosperous looking girth and bifocals...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> Horse sweat mixed with leather? That would make a good perfume. They could market it as "The Smell of the West". If they made it as an aftershave, I'd be willing to wear it...beats Old Spice!


You need to patent that.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I also love the smell of horse. There is very little in the world that will make big problems seem small like the smell of a horse's neck under their mane.
> 
> To me, it's not so much that the smell itself is all that amazing, but the happy memories it invokes are so powerful that it can even make bad smells smell good.
> 
> Perfect example, my favorite smell in the world behind horse is feedlot LOL. Just the smell of the mill mixed with the cow poop just makes me want to smile, no matter what mood I'm in.


This probably makes the most sense for me. I love the smell because it means I am in the presence of horses, not so much that it's really that wonderful. It's the same as being comforted by the smell of older men that smell like smoke. On younger men it's just gross, but older men remind me of my dad. 



trailhorserider said:


> I love the smell of horse and I love the smell of their feet. You know how sometimes the frog is peeling or the sole is flaking out? Or the farrier comes out and trims. That smell! I like the smell of horse feet. :mrgreen:


I would have to say their feet probably gross me out the most. I sometimes gag when picking out my mares feet.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mmmm. Horses. They smell fantastic. I hate the smell of sweaty horses though. Not much cup of tea.. Also don't much like the smell of hay. I put up with it, but it's not something I would choose to smell. 

My coats all permanently smell like horse because I clean the barn in them. I wore one to class one day last week and sniffed a few times trying to figure out where the horse smell came from. Took me a second to realize it was my coat. :lol: 

The inside of my car smells rather horse-like too.. Ha.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I also love the smell of horse. There is very little in the world that will make big problems seem small like the smell of a horse's neck under their mane.
> 
> To me, it's not so much that the smell itself is all that amazing, but the happy memories it invokes are so powerful that it can even make bad smells smell good.
> 
> Perfect example, my favorite smell in the world behind horse is feedlot LOL. Just the smell of the mill mixed with the cow poop just makes me want to smile, no matter what mood I'm in.


Smrobs said it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's a comforting smell I find, though I only like smelling it at the barn, lol. When I smell like it at home (when I get back from the barn) I take a good shower to remove it, as city folk would think me quite the smelly little farm girl. 
And hay is a nice smell too, though not sweaty horses i must agree. :/


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I love giving my horse a big hug and just burying my face in his neck, he smells so good to me! 

Am I the only one that smells horsey breath? lol! My horse's breath smells like tea with alot of sugar )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes and no
I love the smell of the hay the leather, and horse 
don't like the smell of the poop


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes! Yes!
Pure sunshine, fresh grass, and clean air... Nothing better.

I smelled Rick a while back in front of my daughter, took a big whiff of his neck and smiled. She followed suit and now sniffs hers and mine every day AND LOVES IT! At least I taught her something right.

Hay, leather, and feed are the icing on the cake! I wish feed tasted as good as it smells...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I love the smell of horses, however human odor mixed with horse odor stinks people! I think humans who have the smell of horse on them stink like body & crotch odor. Needless to say, when I am finished working with the horses, I shower.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I love the way horses smell. Was very disapointed to discover donkeys do not have the same smell.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I sunk my face into Aidan last night and took a biiiig whiff. God, I love the way horses smell. It was like instant happiness.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Horses smell like heaven to me  NOTHING smells as good to me as taking a good wiff of my horses body


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love it.....my family isnt too keen on it though, they think I stink whenever I come back from the barn....they just dont understand!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Mmhmm love the smell of horses. I love the smell of walking into my tack shed, or being out in the corral with the horses.. just cant help but bury my face in their necks and taking a deep breath haha .. I used to keep a bunch of tack in my truck, best smell to have in a truck hahaha  I'd buy a horse scented air freshner, but if i did i think my friends would think I finally fell in the deep end and think I've lost my mind (their not horse obsessed like I am) hahaha


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

It's interesting to me that you never forget the smell of horse. It can be 20 years that goes by with no riding and when you come back to it, you never forgot it.

Not only do I love the smell of horses, I LOVE the smell of the barn. Not the poo, but the bedding, the dirt, the mulch, the horses. There is something that the smell does to me, like aromatherapy. I has such a calming effect. I love walking around when it is quiet and just taking it all in. I can even see the effects it has on the kids when I bring them with me. They always say they want to come back after a walk through the barn.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I do, it's familiar to me and makes me feel good.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

love the smell of horses! and each horse smells a little diffrent. but i have to disagree with trailhorserider the smell of there feet is horrable.. ick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

aaa horses in the morning that is a welcome smell


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do love the smell of my horses and love to bury my face in their necks and breath in their smell. 

But, I draw the line at Biscuit and Sarge's saddle pads. OMG when they are sweaty it could knock one off their feet. They are some smelly boys then!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BAH HUMBUG and yuck to the lot of you.

I lost my sense of smell, and while it is not as bad as losing your sight or hearing, it is horrible.

No lovely smells of horse, leather, saddle soup, warm beet, pony breath, snuggly puppy, fresh shavings etc etc.

Also no warning signs, well does the discharge smell? I don't know, worse of course, is this food off, IDK:twisted:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

There is NOTHING like the smell when you open up the barn in the morning. I love it so much.

However, I do not like the smell of horses who have been rolling in their own manure/pee all winter and are in serious need of a bath! Right now, I can't inhale my horse's fur because they smell like rotten pee and sand...Sand smells really bad.

But, there is definately nothing like the smell of a _clean_ horse, or right after a bath..mmmm. And my pony's nose smells like hot-dogs so that's pretty cool.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm voting for TOTALLY LOVE IT!! Brings me right bacvk to childhood


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I too *love* the smell! That and horsey apple breath mmmm! Does anyone else think mares and geldings smell different? I think mares have more of a sweet smell to them. I prefer geldings for some reason...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the smell of _clean_ horse. :wink:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the smell of them when I'm at the barn but I don't like to wear clothes out after I've been to the barn in them, or at home while I'm eating. It just smells out of place. But at the barn I love it. <3


----------



## Reese (Feb 9, 2012)

So funny we were just saying while cleaning the barn how even the POO is not that bad  LOL and I have to admit that even cow plops kinda have a sweet smell. NOW YOU KNOW.....I'm a little crazy....


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Reese said:


> So funny we were just saying while cleaning the barn how even the POO is not that bad  LOL and I have to admit that even cow plops kinda have a sweet smell. NOW YOU KNOW.....I'm a little crazy....


Well horse poo doesnt smell that bad, its just digested hay and grass.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

What's funny is I freak out if I step in dog poop, but I step in horse poop no problem, I even use my boot to shove it onto the shovel/pitchfork. xD


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Sphi said:


> What's funny is I freak out if I step in dog poop, but I step in horse poop no problem, I even use my boot to shove it onto the shovel/pitchfork. xD


Again same here! I wore my shoes out to the barn and forgot my boots and they were fine, mucked the stall and all that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Love the smell of horses and cows!

I haven't had cows for a while and now I roll the window down when I pass a cow truck.
(not so much when a pass a truck full of hogs though..that is just nasty)


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i would love horse perfume or barn i love the smell of the barn and unlike the non horse people its not horses crap that i love its everything mixed together


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the smell of horse! However, I do not like the smell of horse in my car. Its the one place I don't like it. It just bakes in there, and starts to smell bad. Everywhere else though, I love it!


----------

